# Ducksfoot Revisted



## NinetySeven (Dec 16, 2009)

Greetings All..Last posted about DF couple weeks ago..annnd since then  went on 12/12 hps 300 wts w/4ft  fleurs and a grow light and an Ott Light..annnd now ..She is really pushing out the buds...every node on 4 main stems is full of small buds with a small amount of glistening tricks on the leaves and the buds ...woooo cant wait till she is ready..maby another 2 weeks budding then the dryibg and harvestinnnng..a real sence of satisfacting here ,,this being my first grow..Will try to post a photo soon ..took plenty of them just haven't loaded them up yet.
All for now...

97


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 16, 2009)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## NinetySeven (Dec 17, 2009)

Here Is The Photo

97

More soon


----------



## NinetySeven (Dec 17, 2009)

Another photo....camera is only so good.Hope yu kan wait till photographer gets better :=]

97


----------



## Hick (Dec 17, 2009)

hmmm.. and after "I" reprimanded a member for "dissing" your ducksfoot in an earlier thread. I'm beginng to believe too, that you are not growing pot...


----------



## NinetySeven (Dec 17, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> hmmm.. and after "I" reprimanded a member for "dissing" your ducksfoot in an earlier thread. I'm beginng to believe too, that you are not growing pot...


==================================================
you saw the duckfoot...these are the photo's of the foot after 8weeks growth...not a  nice thing to say...no flaming ..will post more and expect an apology


----------



## NinetySeven (Dec 17, 2009)

Here`are 2 photos 1 has ducksfoot +its cloned sister next to it...both are from the same mp plant..please observe closely.

97


----------



## NinetySeven (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is 1 more Oh you disbelieving...waiting for apology

97


----------



## Hick (Dec 17, 2009)

"expect" what you like.. the pictures do not resemble mj flowering "IMO".. not even Ducksfoot. The "sister" clone does 'look' like mj, but I'm doubting the authenticity of your posts now. Are you trying to tell me that both of those plants are cuts from the same mother/donor plant? 
Maybe an inferior environment, or lack of experience has contributed to the unconventional appearance. But "I" can't see a single pistil, nor ANY resemblance to an mj flower on the "8 week" plant. There should be pistillate flowers.. IMO
I Know ducksfoot is suppose to look unconventional, should not look like MJ. But primarily due to it's "webbing" of the leaves. This doesn't even look like mj flowers. 

PLEASE.. you DO NOT need to start a new thread for every picture. Put them in the same thread by useing the "REPLY" button.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm with Hick--I do not believe that you even have marijuana there.  It actually looks a bit like hops....


----------



## Hick (Dec 17, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I'm with Hick--I do not believe that you even have marijuana there.  It actually looks a bit like hops....



..a 'lot' like hops IMO.. Trying to recall if DF had hops in its genetic structure. I know hops is related to mj.. and X's have been attempted.


----------



## NinetySeven (Dec 17, 2009)

sorry i posted....your BOTH wrong..both plants are from 1 mother.
no need to reply..


----------



## Qman (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like hops to me too...

For sure at "8 weeks" I see nothing, even if your pics are horrible

Here is a  beautiful Hop plant in great shape, kinda familiar looking...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 17, 2009)

Qman said:
			
		

> Looks like hops to me too...
> 
> For sure at "8 weeks" I see nothing, even if your pics are horrible
> 
> Here is a  beautiful Hop plant in great shape, kinda familiar looking...



awesome photo dude! props to the hops...lol


----------



## the chef (Dec 17, 2009)

Bud do some research. i think you'll find your not growing mj. THG and Hick are just trying to help ya as is everyone who responds. If this is MJ then maybe you have a new strain? I feel you will find you have a hop in the middle stages of bloom, er what its bloom is.


----------



## Mutt (Dec 17, 2009)

NinetySeven said:
			
		

> sorry i posted....your BOTH wrong..both plants are from 1 mother.
> no need to reply..


The fresh sprout is MJ that i see in you later posts with pics. The first few are not MJ...If you don't beleive us..(many of which have 30+ grows under there belts) Then your just gonna have to try smoking it and find out the hard way.
The one in flower is not MJ. It looks like someone who hooked you up with clones told you a lie. I've grown Ducksfoot99 and numerous crosses. A member here by the handle of bombudpuffa has a full ducksfoot F1 grow with the webbed leaves trait. Make your own comparison.
What you have is NOT any kind of MJ plant i've ever seen online or in my world. and I've seen some strange African landraces about online that'll make you scratch your head (until it flowers then it still looks like buds)

I think you owe Hick an apology...he's a moderator not a good idea to get on his bad side


----------



## Qman (Dec 17, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Hick (Dec 17, 2009)

> your BOTH wrong


 gawd I hate it when that happens...



> Here is a beautiful Hop plant in great shape, kinda familiar looking..


only vaguely familiar, as his is neither beautiful or in great shape, but poorly cultivated and a sad specimen.,, IMO


----------



## Qman (Dec 17, 2009)

I _meant_ vaguely familiar, my bad


----------



## laylow6988 (Dec 18, 2009)

That was quite the sickly looking bunch of plants. Your pride is misplaced a bit buddy, even if they were MJ plants they do not warrent an apology.

:holysheep:


----------



## mistisrising (Dec 19, 2009)

NinetySeven said:
			
		

> Here`are 2 photos 1 has ducksfoot +its cloned sister next to it...both are from the same mp plant..please observe closely.
> 
> 97



I would have to say that you have hops. I have grown it, it does look like weed, a little. I have grown ducksfoot too, and it still  looked like weed, the webbed leaves did very little to disguise it.

No one here is trying to break your stones, dude, but that's not pot. And, if you're trying to say that the second pic in this post is a clone, explain to me why it looks like a seedling.


----------



## gmo (Dec 19, 2009)

Whoa, a clone with cotyledons?  That's impressive....or impossible.


----------



## Tater (Dec 19, 2009)

busted


----------



## Hick (Dec 20, 2009)

gmo said:
			
		

> Whoa, a clone with cotyledons?  That's impressive....or impossible.


BUWAAAHAAAAA!.. nice catch gmo/misti'!... :rofl:  
It ain't easy pullin' the wool over this forums eyes.. thanks folks


----------



## Tater (Dec 20, 2009)

So true hick, like a big family we may not all get along all the time but we certainly are stronger together.


----------



## 420benny (Dec 20, 2009)

NinetySeven said:
			
		

> Here Is The Photo
> 
> 97
> 
> More soon



If that is mj, guess what? It's a boyyyyyyeeeee!
Nice catch on the cotyledons. Kind of like trichs don't lie. Neither do cots, lmao


----------



## nvthis (Dec 21, 2009)

A noob grow is a beautiful thing to witness. I love it when they come to a place like MP and read, ask questions, get worried about stuff and post tons of _nice clear pics_ to show their peers what has them concerned. Then their plants bud. Their patience pays off and the very first harvest celebration begins. Their marijuana virginity (so to speak), broken forever, and a healthy growing addiction quietly slips into it's place.

This? This crap is just retarded. Can we just kill this thread where it stands already?


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 24, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Can we just kill this thread where it stands already?


 
Do we HAVE to nvthis? This is some funny read :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: . lmao 
hehehehehehe
I just peed my pants a lil and still can't stop laughing.


----------

